# hinterbau 6.6 / 6.6 ss



## walo (11. November 2007)

guten tag zusammen,
weis jemand von euch,ob der ss hinterbau ans "normale" 6.6 passt und ob der ss h.b wesentlich steifer ist als der normale?
gruss


----------



## iRider (12. November 2007)

walo schrieb:


> guten tag zusammen,
> weis jemand von euch,ob der ss hinterbau ans "normale" 6.6 passt und ob der ss h.b wesentlich steifer ist als der normale?
> gruss



Der Slopestyle Hinterbau sieht verdammt nach dem des Uzzi aus. Wenn das stimmt dann passt er nicht. Ist sehr wahrscheinlich dass Intense wieder aus Gründen der einfacheren Produktion/Lagerhaltung auf den Uzzi-Hinterbau zurückgegriffen hat. Haben sie auch schon beim Socom so gemacht.
Zur Steifigkeit: wenn es der Uzzi Hinterbau ist dann ist er mit Schnellspanner nicht viel steifer, mit Steckachse schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (12. November 2007)

hm,dann wollen wir mal hoffen das du falsch liegst!
wobei dir der preis, eines evtl.neuen hinterbaues, wahrscheinlich schon den geldbeutel sprengen kann ;-(  .
aber es ist halt einfach so,das der 6.6 hinterbau flext wie die sau.bei knackigen engen und schnellen langezogen kurven mit "bremswellen",streift mir zum teil das rad an der sattelstrebe und das bei "nur"75 kg(nein,es ist nicht das laufrad das flext).sicher,es ist kein downhiller.aber wie du schon geschrieben hast,bei nem freund,der ein uzzi fährt,ist der h.b ebenfalls schwammig.
ich hab halt keine lust,das mir das teil irgendwann wegklappt...........

sonst jemand ne n plan ob der ss passt,stabiler ist und was so ein teil kostet?
merci


----------



## iRider (12. November 2007)

walo schrieb:


> hm,dann wollen wir mal hoffen das du falsch liegst!
> wobei dir der preis, eines evtl.neuen hinterbaues, wahrscheinlich schon den geldbeutel sprengen kann ;-(  .
> aber es ist halt einfach so,das der 6.6 hinterbau flext wie die sau.bei knackigen engen und schnellen langezogen kurven mit "bremswellen",streift mir zum teil das rad an der sattelstrebe und das bei "nur"75 kg(nein,es ist nicht das laufrad das flext).sicher,es ist kein downhiller.aber wie du schon geschrieben hast,bei nem freund,der ein uzzi fährt,ist der h.b ebenfalls schwammig.
> ich hab halt keine lust,das mir das teil irgendwann wegklappt...........
> ...



Uzzi mit Steckachse fahren und das 6.6 mit der 10 mm RWS Achse von DT. Macht die Sache deutlich steifer. Etwas steifer bekommt man den Hinterbau von beiden wenn man keinen Schnellspanner sondern einen verschraubte Spannachse fährt (sowas wie die hier: http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=10463 ). Mach ich wenn ich ein normales Hinterrad benutzen will.


----------



## walo (12. November 2007)

ach mann,mein schöner hopespanner soll schlecht sein? ;-)
werd mal schauen,das ich sone verschraubte spannachse irgendwo herbekomme.
das bringt wirklich nen nennenswerten effekt?nanu,ich werds sehen.vielen dank!


----------



## iRider (12. November 2007)

walo schrieb:


> ach mann,mein schöner hopespanner soll schlecht sein? ;-)
> werd mal schauen,das ich sone verschraubte spannachse irgendwo herbekomme.
> das bringt wirklich nen nennenswerten effekt?nanu,ich werds sehen.vielen dank!



Beim Wechsel von Shimano XT auf die verschraubte Spannachse war ein Unterschied zu spüren. Keine Ahnung ob der Hope mehr Klemmkraft hat als der XT.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (29. Dezember 2007)

walo schrieb:


> hm,dann wollen wir mal hoffen das du falsch liegst!
> wobei dir der preis, eines evtl.neuen hinterbaues, wahrscheinlich schon den geldbeutel sprengen kann ;-(  .
> aber es ist halt einfach so,das der 6.6 hinterbau flext wie die sau.bei knackigen engen und schnellen langezogen kurven mit "bremswellen",streift mir zum teil das rad an der sattelstrebe und das bei "nur"75 kg(nein,es ist nicht das laufrad das flext).sicher,es ist kein downhiller.aber wie du schon geschrieben hast,bei nem freund,der ein uzzi fährt,ist der h.b ebenfalls schwammig.
> ich hab halt keine lust,das mir das teil irgendwann wegklappt...........
> ...




Das ist so bei Intense... das Socom und das Uzzi flext auch im Hinterbau....des passt schon so, das gehört so...


----------



## walo (29. Dezember 2007)

naja,ob das so gehört ist dann wohl ne glaubensfrage.
man muss sich halt daran gewöhnen..........
werde mir jetzt mal das umbauset für die hope 2,auf 10mm achse,bestellen.


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (29. Dezember 2007)

viell. funktionieren sie deshalb so gut...und wie sie auch auf der Homepage schreiben:
Intense sind KEINE Hucker-Bikes...


----------



## walo (29. Dezember 2007)

oh,klar,jetzt wo du es sagst!
merci!


----------

